# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  fast and healthy stuff you actually make

## Misssy

do you make any fast and healthy stuff?  what is it?


sadly I think my NEW favorite food is frozen pizzas

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I've made hummus with a salad and some pita bread several times this month, that's a relatively healthy meal.

----------


## L

I have started making juices for breakfast - spinach, avocado, fruit and water - so good and easy

----------


## Chantellabella

I eat a lot of fruits and vegies from a farmer's market. At night, I just throw a piece of fish, beef, steak, or chicken into a casserole dish. Then I cut whatever vegies I have into the dish. I put a dab of margarine, some olive oil and season it with lemon juice, some of that powdered brown gravy mix,  or Worcester. Then I nuke it in the microwave for about 7 minutes (depending on the meat). It's done and tastes great.

----------


## Antidote

> I eat a lot of fruits and vegies from a farmer's market. At night, I just throw a piece of fish, beef, steak, or chicken into a casserole dish. Then I cut whatever vegies I have into the dish. I put a dab of margarine, some olive oil and season it with lemon juice, some of that powdered brown gravy mix,  or Worcester. Then I nuke it in the microwave for about 7 minutes (depending on the meat). It's done and tastes great.



That sounds like such a good idea.

One of my lazy dinners is chicken salad. We get a roast chicken from the supermarket, then mix it with lettuce, onion and whatever else looks good. Make a dressing with olive oil mixed with coriander paste. Then put grated Parmesan on top.

----------


## Liv64

I make salad when I want a fast but healthy food.
But usually I eat pizza.  :XD:

----------


## Antidote

I make wraps a lot atm. Salad, chicken, mexican cheese, and perinaise.

----------


## Antidote

Today I made one with: iceberg lettuce, cucumber, beans, corn, capsicum, spring onion, avocado, ranch dressing and mexican cheese. Should have taken a pic but forgot. It was really tasty. I'd pay for it.

----------

